# Boy or girl?



## Hannahliz1064 (Sep 29, 2021)

The person I bought him/her from said it was for sure a girl but I'm leaning towards boy. Could someone help with this?


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

I'm thinking boy as well.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*There is absolutely no question. That budgie is Definitely a male.

He is a very handsome fellow!

What have you named him?
Was it a breeder that told you he is a female? *


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

I love the green accents on his rump.
He definitely needs a citrus name like Yuzu or similar


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sprite would work. 😅*


----------



## Hannahliz1064 (Sep 29, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *There is absolutely no question. That budgie is Definitely a male.
> 
> He is a very handsome fellow!
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking!! Thanks for clearing that up  I'm thinking Sebastian but I'm not sure yet. No, it was a local pet store, but the lighting was really bad. They told me it was tan at first 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sebastian is a cool name!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Definite boy! He’s a cutie. I want to call him Sebby for short 😉


----------

